# Geo's Recovery > Mass Journal



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So here i am starting a new journal to keep tabs on my progress. As some of you may or not know, iv been having real problems with my lower back for about 2 years. Its an Injury that hasnt gone away and that iv lived with and not complained about, i just got on with it, and kept training and getting on with Normal life.

The time came where i said i needed to get it fixed, i got an MRI and from the pics you can see what damage there actually was?? Not good. I was told by the Surgeon that it was fixable, and i would have to get L4/L5 fused together and cleaned up, as they were badly rugged/uneven.



















I went for the Op in mid Jan, and was operated on for 5hrs, through Keyhole. The Op was a success, and i was up walking the following morning to the Surgeons amazment. Iv now got L4/L5 fused together with 4 bolts and a metal cage. This has helped me tremendously, when before i could hardly put my socks on without it hurting. this picture is the result of the Op(NOTE iv not got an actual one of my back, still waiting on it) so pulled this off the web, very similar to what i had done.










And BEST of All the 3 big Scars left from Surgery, not the best pic(iphone)










Iv been dieting for the past 10 weeks so far, to drop weight before going on hols and to give my back time off from carrying alot of weight when i was 16st + Im now 13st.7lbs with another 6 weeks left to diet, im coming in nice.

So here i am back fully training, and enjoying BB'ing once again. My plan is to try and take the Classic Class next year, if all goes well and i stay injury free(back of course) thats my aim, and truly looking forward to it.

Here is my Diet so far, as im carb cycling.

Mon - Low carb

Tues - Meduim carb

Wed - Low carb

Thur - Meduim Carb

Fri - Low Carb

Sat - REFEED(ALL DAY)

Sun - Low Carb

Iv been gear free for a year now, also running this diet gear free.

Suppliments im using

Bulk Powder Choc Mint protein

Glutamine

BCAA

Fish tabs

CLA

Multi Vit

Lysine

Green Tea/Coffee

Cardio is 45mins morning jogging round local park, then 45mins after training at night on the xtrainer.

Training -

Mon - Chest

Tues - Legs

Wed - OFF/cardio/Abs

Thur - Back

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Arms/abs

Sunday - Off

This seems to be working for me just now for dropping the weight, but it will all change once im done with the Diet. 

So thats it guys, im back training, almost fully healed and ready to go for some size

Good to be back.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

holy fkn sh1t mate!!!

Geo give me a txt bud,my phone is totally fuked,it doesnt even ring anymore (getting new one shortly) but i can txt no prob,missed your call big chap


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good to see you back in the game mate, reckon this will be a good journal to follow!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> holy fkn sh1t mate!!!
> 
> Geo give me a txt bud,my phone is totally fuked,it doesnt even ring anymore (getting new one shortly) but i can txt no prob,missed your call big chap


You should of seen me Post OP, i was shaking like a leaf due to all the drugs they pumped me with, still got a brusied Vein on my right arm due to it. The other thing i DECLINED MORPHINE, i had a 50ml tube hooked up, and didnt use it. Im now kicking myself!! Give you a wee text tomorrow bud.



rs007 said:


> Good to see you back in the game mate, reckon this will be a good journal to follow!


Should be interesting bud, come July i'll be back on the gear, thats been me over a year natty, should have some real benifits. 

Might even get over get a sesh with you and Bri. Be gentle though im only a wee fella now,


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well just back from Cardio. I tend to do 6 laps of the local park, 3 jogging, and 3 walking fast, cardio seems to be getting easier nowas iv been doing this 10wks, 6 to go then its all about the eating. 

training tonight will be shoulders and 45mins on the Xtrainer(i feel this is easier on my lower back, with less impact)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Morning mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, you just couldn't keep away from UKM could ya??

Glad you have made a new journal and i know you are well on your way with recovery now, not long left cutting now mate and then its serious mass time!!

Will be following mate!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hope you get back to full health soon mate


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Morning mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, you just couldn't keep away from UKM could ya??
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, yup not long until im finshed. then it back to business.  cant wait.



Galtonator said:


> hope you get back to full health soon mate


cheers bud, im glad to be back TBH. As iv got the bug once again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> iv got the bug once again.


Knew you would!! Need to get my skinny a ss up to Scotland for a blast dont I mate!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Knew you would!! Need to get my skinny a ss up to Scotland for a blast dont I mate!


anytime bud, more than welcome. you and Lemsip.  i should be 100% by then.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> anytime bud, more than welcome. you and Lemsip.  i should be 100% by then.


Yeah for definite!! Ahhhh well i was hoping you wouldnt be, that way you dont put me too shame by THAT much lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

man I aint seen you post for a while! Nice to see you back mate


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah for definite!! Ahhhh well i was hoping you wouldnt be, that way you dont put me too shame by THAT much lol.


he he, i'll work you hard. be sore all wknd. 



Merat said:


> man I aint seen you post for a while! Nice to see you back mate


Cheers mate, my injury kinda got to me a bit so took a bit of time off, from the forum and a little from training. the time has done me good, i feel good and im ready for some gains this year.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> Good luck


ah cheers bud. 

So today was Low Carb day, and tonight was training shoulders.

meal1 - 75g oats/2scoops protein/1tbls sweetner/325ml

meal2 - 2scoops protein/5g glutamine/3 fish tabs/2cla tabs

meal3 - 200g skinless turkey(130cals), green beans, olive oil, 2cla tabs

meal4 - same as meal 3

meal5 - 2scoops/10g glutamine/3fish tabs

meal6 - 2 pieces haddock/1large onion/2cloves garlic/green beans/2cla tabs

pre exhaust side laterals 4xfailure

dumbell press 30kg 4xfailure

cable laterals 15kg 4xfailure

front raises with a 10kg plate(steering wheel)

Shoulders pumped and done by this time.

45mins Xtrainer @ 130bpm level 12.

Cheat day tomorrow cant wait.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Has the supplement list changed from earlier in your original post?

Anyhow - good luck with your recovery and goals.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

stl said:


> Has the supplement list changed from earlier in your original post?
> 
> Anyhow - good luck with your recovery and goals.


na mate, still the same. just forgot to add it into the post.

I Tend to rattle most of my suppliments in the morning, then before bed.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

well yesterday was Refeed day and NO CARDIO!!  This is what i had -

Meal 1 - Pack Bacon, 3 eggs, toast, coffee.

Meal 2 - Small Pizza, packet of Hob knobs

Meal 3 - protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 CLA

Meal 4 - Out for Dinner with the burd. Potatoe Skins, Chilli Pasta, brownies and ice cream, birthday cake x 2 slices.

Meal 5 - Bio Yougart, 5g Glutamine.

Meal 6 - 2 cheese burgers, 10g glutamine in OJ. 

Today is Low carb day again. Hate sundays after a good feed on Sat.

Training today was Abs. Then did 45mins Xtrainer, Picked up my Clen today which i will start tomorrow, at 80mcg morning and 80mcg before training. Also Ordered up GHRP-6 and CJC which i will be running using begining of June, when i start to add Mass on.

Just need to double check the cycle i want to run, then i'll order that.

So off for a strong coffee and back to the ManU game.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Sunday was back on low carb day, and it was meals as usual like before.

I did 45mins Xtrainer @ 130bpm at level 12, total cals burnt were 521. I also hit abs yesterday. then it was back home for some more food and to work on my car.

Also started clen yesterday @ 80mcg, and i was shaking like a leaf, iv never had sides using clen before, but this stuff is wicked.

Monday -

Iv done 45 mins fast paced walking with the dog @ 6.30am, with 2 clen tabs. Shaking at that time in the morning is funny when you have a dalmation beside you. 

Meal1 - 70g Quaker Oats(ran out of Rolled ots), 2scoops protein, 1tbls splenda, 5g glutamine(all in 325ml of water) 2CLA, 3 BCAA. Coffee.

Meal2 - 50g protein in water.

Meal3 - 200g chicken(done in thai 7 spices), green beans, 2tbls olive oil, tomatoe sauce. 

Meal4 - Same as meal 3

Fly down to Bedford later @5.30, so if anyone is close to me, i wouldnt mind training with them tomorrow night, if thats ok?? PM please, and i'll phone you.

20:36 So im now down in Bedford staying @ The Barns Hotel. Ordered up an 8 egg white ommlete, with coffee and greens beans, all being i got looked at funny, lol.

Anyway also picked up some grilled chicken and cous cous from M&S for my last meal tonight. Office is a good mile walk so i'll use that for cardio, in the morning and use the gym in afternoon at work for another cardio session. Weight is about 13.7lbs just now, and coming down nicely, abs are out, so with the addition of clen im hoping to get down to 13st in these alst 6 wks.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Breakfast @ Hotel

7.45am - 1 clen tab, water.

8.30am Meal1 - 100g Oats(milk), 4 slices of fesh Ham, coffee, 2 slices brown toast.

9am, walking to work as its only a mile.

Meal2 - 250g cooked chicken(tesco) Spicy Cous cous, coffee.

Meal3 - 200g cooked chicken, spicy cous cous, water.

Meal4 - Hotel(stir fry beef, with onions, peppere, chilli, and i asked for a small portion of rice. Also had green beans as side portion. Large coke.

Only managed 5 meals last night, managed to get Chest done in LA Muscle in Bedford -

Flat straight arm fly's

Dumbell press

Incline Bench

Seated press

Job done


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Today my chest is killing me, my back is a little tighter than normal, must have slept funny. Low carb day today again so iv had as follows so far

Meal1 - 50g Oats(water), 5 eggs scrambled, coffee.

NO clen today as i fly home and cant get any cardio in with being at work and heading to airport later. So got to the Airport on time, Easy Jet ****s, plane broke!!! New plane arrive ready to board, announcment, plane2 BROKE!! WTF??? So finally plane3 arrives, and i get home at 7.30 after being at the airport from 12.30pm what a day. Tried to eat as clean as i could so this is what i had.

Meal2 - Tuna Salad thing form M&S

Meal2.5 - Star Bucks Coffee(to keep me sane)

Meal3 - Protein shake(had my old man make it up and bring to airport when pick me up) 

Meal4 - 200g turkey, greens beans, oilive oil, 2CLA, fish tabs, 5g glutamine

Meal 5 - Before bed - 50g protein, 5g glutamine, BCAA

Glad to be home now, and back to eating food i prepare. Nothing better than knowing what your shoving down your Gob.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Today my chest is killing me, my back is a little tighter than normal, must have slept funny. Low carb day today again so iv had as follows so far
> 
> Meal1 - 50g Oats(water), 5 eggs scrambled, coffee.
> 
> NO clen today as i fly home and cant get any cardio in with being at work and heading to airport later.


Morning dude, just checking in to see how your doing. There is ALWAYS time for cardio, get some speed walking done in the airport lazy ar se!!

Not long untill the diet is over with now mate and i bet you cannot wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Jesus mate - didnt know about your back - hope all is well with you.

Havent heard or seen you for ages mate - still training with Del so give us a shout when you can.

Would be good to catch up. Heard you have went mad with that Supra of yours!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ianm said:


> Jesus mate - didnt know about your back - hope all is well with you.
> 
> Havent heard or seen you for ages mate - still training with Del so give us a shout when you can.
> 
> Would be good to catch up. Heard you have went mad with that Supra of yours!


Hasnt half, awesome car and had ALOT of work done the lucky s hit!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Morning dude, just checking in to see how your doing. There is ALWAYS time for cardio, get some speed walking done in the airport lazy ar se!!
> 
> Not long untill the diet is over with now mate and i bet you cannot wait!!!!!!!!!


if i did cardio about Bedford, knowing me id get Lost, lol. Back to normal cardio tomorrow though.



Ianm said:


> Jesus mate - didnt know about your back - hope all is well with you.
> 
> Havent heard or seen you for ages mate - still training with Del so give us a shout when you can.
> 
> Would be good to catch up. Heard you have went mad with that Supra of yours!


Yeah im good mate, the surgery was pretty major, but iv recovered quicker than the surgeon every thought, back to full training, but im still very careful about my back.

Yeah is running about 530bhp just now, soon to be over 600 with some tweaking.

Yeah i'll try and get through soon, for a sesh with you and Del since i can train now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> if i did cardio about Bedford, knowing me id get Lost, lol. Back to normal cardio tomorrow though.


Good stuff, should be in good nic come holiday time judging on the pic you sent me, looking great already!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

530bhp, wow, that must be some machine.

Didnt know about the back trouble mate, how does it feel now when doing any excercises with weight loaded on you? (such as squats)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hardc0re said:


> 530bhp, wow, that must be some machine.
> 
> Didnt know about the back trouble mate, how does it feel now when doing any excercises with weight loaded on you? (such as squats)


Blows my shoddy 380 bhp supra out the water :cursing:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Good stuff, should be in good nic come holiday time judging on the pic you sent me, looking great already!


yeah i should come in quite well i reckon, even though im not running any gear towards the diet, with the exception of Clen.  And my word this stuff makes you shake like a leaf, 



Hardc0re said:


> 530bhp, wow, that must be some machine.
> 
> Didnt know about the back trouble mate, how does it feel now when doing any excercises with weight loaded on you? (such as squats)


Yeah Kev, its a bit of a beast to be Honest, and still not finished, 530bhp is just a number until you physicaly been in one, then its WOW!!!

Iv not tried squats YET!! I can don front squats no problem, but im waiting the full 6-7 months until the disks are fully fused together before i even attempt them. All other excersises are fine now, Once im on cycle i'll try squats out, it might be squats are not for me, and i'l have to build legs another way.



kieren1234 said:


> Blows my shoddy 380 bhp supra out the water :cursing:


Pretty much blows anything away just now, that iv come accross.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> yeah i should come in quite well i reckon, even though im not running any gear towards the diet, with the exception of Clen.  And my word this stuff makes you shake like a leaf,
> 
> It might be squats are not for me, and i'l have to build legs another way.
> 
> Pretty much blows anything away just now, that iv come accross.


Ha ha, yeah the shaked are crazy, lenni used to give me some right jip because lips would shake like mad when she kissed me haha.

Well........... you are gunna need to hammer them legs to get them like mine mate LOL juast kidding.

Yeah mine was the same when it was on the road, used to nail anything really so i can imagine yours does!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, yeah the shaked are crazy, lenni used to give me some right jip because lips would shake like mad when she kissed me haha.
> 
> Well........... you are gunna need to hammer them legs to get them like mine mate LOL juast kidding.
> 
> Yeah mine was the same when it was on the road, used to nail anything really so i can imagine yours does!!


Yeah defo be a body part i'll be concentrating more on this year, along arms. My shoulders grow looking at weight, along with chest.

Once this daft diet is over it will be more focussed on gaining as much lean tissue as possible.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Yeah defo be a body part i'll be concentrating more on this year, along arms. My shoulders grow looking at weight, along with chest.
> 
> Once this daft diet is over it will be more focussed on gaining as much lean tissue as possible.


Good to hear, ill swap you your chest for my legs, my chest doesnt bloody grow and im the same with shoulders, they grow really easily aswell as legs.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

glad to hear you're getting back now geo


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Geo said:


> Yeah Kev, its a bit of a beast to be Honest, and still not finished, 530bhp is just a number until you physicaly been in one, then its WOW!!!
> 
> Iv not tried squats YET!! I can don front squats no problem, but im waiting the full 6-7 months until the disks are fully fused together before i even attempt them. All other excersises are fine now, Once im on cycle i'll try squats out, it might be squats are not for me, and i'l have to build legs another way.


Well if your going to any shows up in Scotland this year, mind and bring this beast of a car. Would like to feel how that power goes down on the road. 

Good idea about leaving the squats out, and possibly just working around training your legs without that excercise.

Do you go and see a physio regularly about your back mate?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

phys sam said:


> glad to hear you're getting back now geo


cheers bud



Hardc0re said:


> Well if your going to any shows up in Scotland this year, mind and bring this beast of a car. Would like to feel how that power goes down on the road.
> 
> Good idea about leaving the squats out, and possibly just working around training your legs without that excercise.
> 
> Do you go and see a physio regularly about your back mate?


Yeah mate defo be going to some shows, defo paisley as its closer for me, i'll bring the supra. be warned though new pants will be needed. 

Yeha i see the physio at ross hall, its all through work health insurance so all good, he he.

Im hoping once i start the ghrp-6 & cjc it will also aid recovery, along with my cycle iv got planned, i should pack on some mass on my legs and arms.

hows your training going??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Welcome back dude Wondered where you went. Glad it's on the mend and you can get back at it.
> 
> All the best with it:thumbup1:


cheers big guy, glad to be back also. iv been keeping an eye on the board but not posting much, you've come on well dude. 

But im back in full swing now, so all is good.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well today was medium carb day, i was working out in the field today and with rushing to get to work this morning i forgot my meals. Fook!!

So here is my accounts for todays meals and training.

6.30am 1 hour cardio, 2 Clen(fast paced walking with the Dog)

Meal1 - 75g Oats, 2scoops protein, coffee, 5g glutamine, BCAA, 2CLC, all vits

Meal2 - baked potato, chilli, lental soup(all home made) from a wee shop 

Meal3 - 2scoops protein(in water)

Meal4 - 2scoops protein(in water) 1.5tbls peanut butter

Meal5 - 300g haddock, green beans, olive oil, 2CLA, BCAA

Meal6(10pm) 200g turkey, green beans, olive oil, tomatoe sauce

Training -

Bi/Tri's

Rope push down

Bar push downs

Bench dips

Skull Crushers

Dumbell curls

Hammers

Concentrated curls(Arnie Style)

45mins Xtrainer.

For some Reason i checked my Weigth this morning, i only tend to check it on a Sunday morning after a **** and dump.

Im sitting at 13.2st now, cant beleive it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Today -

6.30am Cardio fast paced, 2 clen, 45mins with the dog, poor thing is getting ripped also. 

Meal1 - 75g oats, 2scoops protein, splenda(in water) coffee, glutamine, BCAA, 2CLA

Meal2 - 2scoops protein.

Meal3 - 200g Lean turkey, salad, olive oil, little bit of salt.

Meal4 - same as meal 3

Traning - 2 clen

Meal5 - 2scoops protein, 5g glutamine, BCCA

Meal6 -250g fish, green beans, tomato sauce, pepsi @ 8pm

Did back tonight, and im feeling it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Saturday -

I normaly have a refeed day on a Sat but as i was working all day i decided to have a low carb day and change my refeed to sunday(today). Was out for a mates stag do in Glasgow last night, little bit Ruff today so meals aint gone the way i have hoped, Just ordered a large Domino's pizza, and iv got stuff for eating laters. Back on diet tomorrow. Only got 5 wks left today until i stop.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Monday -

45mins cardio, 2clen.

Meal1 -75g oats, 2scoops protein, coffee, 2CLA, 5g Glutamine, 3BCAA

Meal2 - 2scoops prtein, 1.5 tbls natty peanut butter

Meal3 - 2scoops protein,

Meal4 - 200g lean turkey, green beans, olive oil, tomato sauce

Meal5 - same as meal 4

Meal6 - 5egg white ommlette, brown sauce, pepper, pepsi

Training -

Shoulders running 2 x Clen

Pre Exhaust side delts

Seated press

Standing Plate raises

Front Raises

45mins cardio(xtrainer)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Making good progress then mate. Diet took its toll yet or is it still nice and steady. Im finding it suprisingly easy but still have 8 weeks left so see how i feel then.............


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Geo said:


> cheers bud
> 
> Yeah mate defo be going to some shows, defo paisley as its closer for me, i'll bring the supra. be warned though new pants will be needed.
> 
> ...


Thats good that the work insurance are paying for the physio. 

Well if i dont see you at the nabba show, hopefully get a blether with you at the paisley show.

My training was on hold for a bit, after fracturing the bones in my foot. Done it whilst training my legs. :cursing:

Got the all clear from the Hospital now, so will be back training legs this week, cant wait. :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hardc0re said:


> Thats good that the work insurance are paying for the physio.
> 
> Well if i dont see you at the nabba show, hopefully get a blether with you at the paisley show.
> 
> ...


Yeah Kev it would of been one heafty bill if it wasnt done on the work insurance. 

Its great when you get the all clear, i know it was for me anyway. i was itching to get back. 



kieren1234 said:


> Making good progress then mate. Diet took its toll yet or is it still nice and steady. Im finding it suprisingly easy but still have 8 weeks left so see how i feel then.............


Yeah mate, its taken its toll now, feel like crap today, last night i had to have some carbs, brown bread, i was soo soo hungry.

nearly over now though, thank god


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Yeah mate, its taken its toll now, feel like crap today, last night i had to have some carbs, brown bread, i was soo soo hungry.
> 
> nearly over now though, thank god


Tut tut!! 

Im the same, pretty sure i have only been cutting 6 weeks now?? Cant remember but i have 8 weks and 2 days untill holiday. Get some progress pics up or sent over!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah i'll get some pics up soon mate. 

Well yesterday was my worst day of this diet, i took the Gf to the airport at 6.30am, as she was flying to Cancun to work, bring home all the passengers from being stranded. I got home about 7.20am and felt terrible. I mean i just felt like ****. I was working from home so i managed to grab 2hrs kip which made me feel worse. i just could not be bothered going to the gym and training and doing cardio it just wasnt in me, so i took the night off and just chilled, i went to bed early last night and managed 10hrs kip, so this morning im feeling good to go once again. I got all my meals in medium carb day, which prob why im feeling good today.

Yesterdays Meals.

Meal 1 -100g oats, splenda, 2scoops protein, water, coffee, glutamine, 2cla, 4bcaa, multi vit,

Meal2 - 1tbls natty peanut butter, 2scoops protein in water

Meal3 - 200G Sweet Spud, 200g lean turkey, oilve oil, spices, tomato sauce

Meal4 - Same as meal 3

Meal5 - 4eggs 2slices brown bread, coffee

Meal6 - 240g haddock, green beans, olive oil, pepsi


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well Yesterday was my refeed, turned out to be a really good with eating, wont bore you with all that i had but i was bursting come 10.30pm at night. 

Iv got 4 weeks today before i go on Hols to Cyprus, so iv got 3.5 weeks left to diet as i want to stop on the Wednesday night after training/cardio. come the thursday i'll start to carb up as i wana see how i look after loads of carbs.

Today i nailed back -

Chin Ups

close grip pull downs

Dumbell rows

dead lifts

rope pull downs(JamesL) way

cardio was 45mins Xtrainer, with 2clen before training.

Meal1 - 60g Oats, 2scoops protein, 1tbls splenda, coffee, 2CLA, 3BCAA

Meal2 - 200g honey roast ham, salad, olive oil, little sea salt, coffee

Meal3 - 200g COD, salad, olive oil, pepper

Meal4 - 2scoops protein

Meal5 - 200g lean turkey(done in Nando's BBQ sauce and olive oil), salad, Irn Bru

Meal6 - 11pm 2scoops protein

sitting at 13.2st just now, but im looking to lose a few more lbs in the next 3 weeks. 

All in all im hapy with how im coming in considering im not running any gear. Hoping to get a good rebound once i start eating again, then come September i'll be running agood cycle.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Evening fatty, wheres these progress pics!!

You trained legs today yet??? crippled???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steelcity said:


> www.steelcitysupplements.co.uk


Plonker lol.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Evening fatty, wheres these progress pics!!
> 
> You trained legs today yet??? crippled???


Yeah yeah pic on way, just need someone who says it aint gay to take them in the gym he he. Yeha nailed legs tonight pretty sore even now



kieren1234 said:


> Plonker lol.


EH?? Where did that guy come from??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent, sure Bri can take some today?? God knows, some knob trying to advertise in every thread.........

Anyway, on with my cardio, day off work today thank god :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well today is my Birthday, and iv always been dieting through my birthday so today is going to be a small cheat day, out for a chinese with the Gf tonight, training wise will just be 45mins fast paced walking, and abs tonight thats it.

7.30am - 2clen

8.30am Meal1 - 60g oats, 2scoops protein, 3bcaa, 2cla, coffee


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Well today is my Birthday, and iv always been dieting through my birthday so today is going to be a small cheat day, out for a chinese with the Gf tonight, training wise will just be 45mins fast paced walking, and abs tonight thats it.
> 
> 7.30am - 2clen
> 
> 8.30am Meal1 - 60g oats, 2scoops protein, 3bcaa, 2cla, coffee


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!!!!!!!!! Have a good one!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows the food flowing today you lucky g it!!!???


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Hows the food flowing today you lucky g it!!!???


actually dude, iv stuck to diet except for to meals, lunch and dinner. the rest were diet meals. All good so far, feeling pretty full now. 

Back to business tomorrow, 6am start for cardio as lins is flying early, then im in Edin working all day.

Hows your day been??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff, you stuck to the diet on your'e birthday!! You take this bodybuilding malarky far too seriously haha. Good day mate, have sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Thursday -

I added in a little extra food today, mainly another meal. 

6.30am 2clen, 45mins fast walking(with dog)

meal1 - 50g oats, 2scoops protein, splenda(all in water) coffee, 2cla, 3bcaa

meal2 - shake, 5g glutamine, water

meal3 - pack salad, 220g chicken with 5 thai spices, olive oil

meal4 - same as meal 3

meal5 - 4eggs scrambled

meal6 - shake, 5g glutamine

meal7 - 220g lean turkey, green beans, nando's sauce, Irn Bru. 

Also trained arms tonight, and did another 45mins of walking @ incline 2

Only another day till refeed thank god


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, what are you doing for the carb up?? Like mine last time??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate, what are you doing for the carb up?? Like mine last time??


Mmmm dunno mate, prob stick to the bars i made last time, alond with some sugary cakes they seemed to do the trick.

But just might stick to eating normal foods TBH, but higher carb intake, i dunno really. Not thought about it that much just now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Only you will know whats best mate, is it 3 times you have done a contest prep now??? I hated them bars, they were amazing at first but by the end of the twelth one that day it was like eating cardboard lol. Good idea, cakes cakes cakes!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Only you will know whats best mate, is it 3 times you have done a contest prep now??? I hated them bars, they were amazing at first but by the end of the twelth one that day it was like eating cardboard lol. Good idea, cakes cakes cakes!!!!


twice iv dieted down, and iv done 4 shows, each time my diet was changed thanks to Delhi, we figured out that a combo of carbs and cakes suited me, gota love it, lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> twice iv dieted down, and iv done 4 shows, each time my diet was changed thanks to Delhi, we figured out that a combo of carbs and cakes suited me, gota love it, lol


There you go then, thats what works best for you so do that again mate. Looking forward to tomorrow?? I bet you bloody are!!!

Be good to see you pack on some size after this cut. . . .


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well iv started prepping for adding some size on now, my ghrp-6 and CJC came through today, i bought 6 months worth, gona order some more NOW, as i want to run this for a year. I'll be starting this 31st May after my hols.

Also started looking into my cycle that i want to Run in September.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well i have 2.5 wks left to diet. Im running low carbs now for the last 2 weeks to see if it helps me come in some more.

Also iv changed the way im running the clen, instead of taking 80mcg morning on fasted cardio, im spreading the dose out over the day, morning, lunch, afternoon, before training. as before i was rattling 80mcg morning and 80mcg before training.

Today -

Meal 1 - 1x40mcg Clen, 50g oats, 2scoops protein, 5g glutamine, 1tbls splenda, coffee, and all vitamins

Meal 2 - 2scoops protein in water

Meal 3 - 250g chicken, 1 large onion, green beans, with Nando's BBQ sauce,

Meal 4 - 2scoops protein, water, 5g glutamine

Meal 5 - 200g chicken, onions, green beans.

Meal 6 - Home made chilli. 250g lean mince steak, chilli beans, chilli powder, carrots, 1 large onion. 

Meal 7 - 1tbls natty peanut butter(i was starving)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Should be a good year for you!!! how is the cutting going now??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate. Should be a good year for you!!! how is the cutting going now??


going good now dude, on low carbs now. so bit of a struggle buy getting there cant wait to finish now and EAT!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, im the same. Cannot wait to start eating big again!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

7am - 1 clen

7.15am - 30mins cardio, walking

8am - 50g Oats, 2scoops protein, water, splenda, coffee, all my vits.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good day mate?? You back in from the crazy leg session yet?

Good luck walking tomorrow dude!! :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Good day mate?? You back in from the crazy leg session yet?
> 
> Good luck walking tomorrow dude!! :thumb:


yeah im back and struggling to get up, i grilled up some fish, and was struggling to get up and out the Kitchen after sitting down, lol

Yeah hope im in agony, as that measns i can ditch the cardio, hahahaha na kidding, i'll be up as early as ever doing it. 

On a better note, i booked Aug 16th off for SupraPod, woohoo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> yeah im back and struggling to get up, i grilled up some fish, and was struggling to get up and out the Kitchen after sitting down, lol
> 
> Yeah hope im in agony, as that measns i can ditch the cardio, hahahaha na kidding, i'll be up as early as ever doing it.
> 
> On a better note, i booked Aug 16th off for SupraPod, woohoo


Sounds good mate!! I MAY actually look at going to that if my supra buddy is going as ill be back off holiday. Be good to meet up!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate!! I MAY actually look at going to that if my supra buddy is going as ill be back off holiday. Be good to meet up!!


go for it dude, we can find a gym and have a quick sesh.  before getting smashed ha ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> go for it dude, we can find a gym and have a quick sesh.  before getting smashed ha ha


Hell yes, would be good, can teach me how to train this pathetic excuse of a chest i have :lol: I would be hammered off 1 drink, in Prague i was sh1t faced off 1 pint!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

food from today was limited forgot to take chicken out freezer.

meal1 - 50g oats, protein, splenda, water, coffee, all my vits.

meal2 - 2 scoops protein in water

meal3 - 3eggs, 1 tomato, scrambled

meal4 - 2scoops protein, in water

meal5 - 200g home made chilli, lean mince, 1 onion, brocolli, sweetcorn

meal6 - will be same as meal5 @9.30pm

Worked arms tonight and did some FST work, god my arms were pumped after it. Im looking vascular now in my arms and lower abs/groin area. got one week left then hols, then its mass building time, with out the fat adding. traying to stay leanish.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. 1 week woo hoooo!! Bet you cant wait?? Only 5 weeks for me too. Clean bulking then for us both :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Old Pic i found -


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking much better now mate!! Role on a week when your on holiday eh??

Bet you cannot wait, more for the food and no cardio than anything!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate, you seemed quite quiet and eager to get out the gym fast last night, werent intimidated by all the big boys were you :lol:

Or was it just my BO??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Hey mate, you seemed quite quiet and eager to get out the gym fast last night, werent intimidated by all the big boys were you :lol:
> 
> Or was it just my BO??


He he na dude, seen you and Bri were deep in conversation, so didnt want to butt in. Will get a good chat to you both next time you's are in mate, would like to run some stuff by you, if thats ok??

BO??? Christ i thought that was me, ha ha. :whistling:

Thats me got the gym side sorted now, so its now time to get some size on me. Might jump in with you and Bri for some legs sessions if you dont mind now and again??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Geo, missed this completely as I havent been round much myself for the past year!

Sorry to hear about your back dude, hopefully feeling much better now, looked at your MRI and winced as I see these every week in the spinal clinic, usually accompanied by agonising sciatic pain! Well done on your recovery post op!

Just remember its all about the core training now mate, good luck with the diet :thumb:

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

SD said:


> Hey Geo, missed this completely as I havent been round much myself for the past year!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back dude, hopefully feeling much better now, looked at your MRI and winced as I see these every week in the spinal clinic, usually accompanied by agonising sciatic pain! Well done on your recovery post op!
> 
> ...


Cheers big guy

training took a dive with my injury, but now that its fixed im good to go dude. Yeah iv been doing alot of core work, still got some pain but its very very managable. All in the lower back area, from left to right, No sciatic pain at all. Soon to start some peptides so im hoping it will help me in the long run. 

cheers for popping in dude.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Totally missed this journal!

I did mine in october 08, bulge on L4/L5 and L5/S1, both degenerative too! I will try and scan my MRI and get them up! crazy!

I was booked in for surgery but put it off as it seemed to heal on its own, its bad if i don't do anything like last week on holiday it was chronic and had to get BC to massage me- shame 

but apart from that its all ok at the mo- touch wood, I just wear a belt for rows and squats and dont deadlift!

hope it all gets sorted and you have no more problems mate!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> Totally missed this journal!
> 
> I did mine in october 08, bulge on L4/L5 and L5/S1, both degenerative too! I will try and scan my MRI and get them up! crazy!
> 
> ...


Bl00dy hell it lives!!!

Though you had been smothered in Miss BCC's cleavage never to be seen again :lol:

Forgot that DB had a bad back injury too, glad its healed up for you mate, hope that it doesn't play you up too much in the future.

Will FB you my mobi number Baz, be good to chat soon.

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DB said:


> Totally missed this journal!
> 
> I did mine in october 08, bulge on L4/L5 and L5/S1, both degenerative too! I will try and scan my MRI and get them up! crazy!
> 
> ...


jammy git, if its healed on its own dude, mine was pretty bad, got to the stage where i was twisting to even pick up a pen off the floor. im glad i got surgey on it though, iv still got some pain, but time will heal that.

yeah belt for me also bud, and loads of core work, like SD said. seems to have helped loads, will know after a good year healing if its totally healed. 

Terrible thing getting MissBc(aka the ball and chain) to massage ya, my heart bleeds, lol he ehe he.

My Gf wont even touch my scars, Booooooot!!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Geo said:


> jammy git, if its healed on its own dude, mine was pretty bad, got to the stage where i was twisting to even pick up a pen off the floor. im glad i got surgey on it though, iv still got some pain, but time will heal that.
> 
> yeah belt for me also bud, and loads of core work, like SD said. seems to have helped loads, will know after a good year healing if its totally healed.
> 
> ...


Are they the Gender reasignment scars?? :lol:

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

SD said:


> Are they the Gender reasignment scars?? :lol:
> 
> SD


F U K iv been found out, but F U K it, :rockon:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Geo said:


> Terrible thing getting MissBc(*aka the ball and chain*) to massage ya, my heart bleeds, lol he ehe he.


excccccuuuuuuuusssssseeeeeeee me????????? :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Geo said:


> jammy git, if its healed on its own dude, mine was pretty bad, got to the stage where i was twisting to even pick up a pen off the floor. im glad i got surgey on it though, iv still got some pain, but time will heal that.
> 
> yeah belt for me also bud, and loads of core work, like SD said. seems to have helped loads, will know after a good year healing if its totally healed.
> 
> ...


I never actually had any back pain at all! Always sciatic, left foot went totally numb for a few weeks it was horrific, I still actually walk with a slight limp mate.. crazy!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> I never actually had any back pain at all! Always sciatic, left foot went totally numb for a few weeks it was horrific, *I still actually walk with a slight limp mate*.. crazy!


Which when accompanied by his facial tick and claw like finger nails results in a pretty scary picture I can tell you :tongue:

Glad your on the mend DB :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well im back my Hols -

I managed to get myself down to a nice 12.8st 2weeks before going away. Iv just come home and weighed myself naked, and im sitting at a nice healthy 14.10st. This is gear free.

Im now to start my peptides this week to see how i react and see if i cant get some good clean mass on me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Well im back my Hols -
> 
> I managed to get myself down to a nice 12.8st 2weeks before going away. Iv just come home and weighed myself naked, and im sitting at a nice healthy 14.10st. This is gear free.
> 
> Im now to start my peptides this week to see how i react and see if i cant get some good clean mass on me


Sounds good mate, bring on the mass dude. Glad you had a good holiday!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well i started my Peptides today, im running ghrp-6 and CJC(its the modified stuff), as of yet im still awaiting the Hunger from it??

My starting weight is 14.10st, lets see what im like after a good month running these??

Diet today -

Meal1 - 6eggs, 2slices lin seed bread, coffee, All my Vits,

ghrp-6 and CJC

Meal2 - protein bar, pint orange juice.

Meal3 - 50g cooked rice, 240g chicken in BBQ sauce, olive oil

ghrp-6

Meal4 - same as meal 3

Meal5 - 2scoops protein, 300ml milk

Meal6 - small baked potato, cheese, dash butter, chicken, pint orange juice

Meal7 - 200g Fresh Melon

Meal8 @ 10pm - 6eggs scrambled, 1tbls natty peanut butter.

ghrp-6


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Diet today -

ghrp-6

Meal1 - 5eggs, 40g cheese, 1 tomato scrambled, 4 pancakes, coffee, all my vits.

Meal2 - 200g home made chilli, 2 pancakes, Bio yogurt.

Meal3 - small baked potato, 200 fresh cooked chicken with garlic mayo

Meal4 - 4eggs, 1 tomato.

Meal5 - 2 home made chicken garlic wraps, creamed rice

Meal6 - still to come

nailed back and calves tonight, weight gradually increasing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good eating mate. Pretty clean. weight well up now??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Good eating mate. Pretty clean. weight well up now??


eating is going good mate, trying to keep it clean as possible, but if i want something junk i'll have it. 

Yeah weight is now 15st dead seem to be gaining nice and slow, i reckon once i start my cycle i'll pack on some goos size


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> eating is going good mate, trying to keep it clean as possible, but if i want something junk i'll have it.
> 
> Yeah weight is now 15st dead seem to be gaining nice and slow, i reckon once i start my cycle i'll pack on some goos size


Awesome mate. Dont blame you after all that horribly cutting, i will not be holding back on the all inclusive two weeks in tunisia lol.

The ghrp-6 will help keep you lean. I meant to ask you actually, are you going to be running Anavar year round at all?? Something i was looking into. . . . . . .


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome mate. Dont blame you after all that horribly cutting, i will not be holding back on the all inclusive two weeks in tunisia lol.
> 
> The ghrp-6 will help keep you lean. I meant to ask you actually, are you going to be running Anavar year round at all?? Something i was looking into. . . . . . .


yeah its a drug thats overlooked TBH dude, and yes i'll be runnning it all year round, something thqt might aid in building my legs up more.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> yeah its a drug thats overlooked TBH dude, and yes i'll be runnning it all year round, something thqt might aid in building my legs up more.


Yes i have done quite extensive research on it mate and it does look very appealing to me. We shall see, should keep you leaner too no??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Yes i have done quite extensive research on it mate and it does look very appealing to me. We shall see, should keep you leaner too no??


more to do with my diet to keep me lean, hence i'll just be watching the cal intake and not going over board with crappy foods, if i hit 17st on my cycle is a cycle well done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Optimistic goal mate to be a "relatively" lean 17st, wow!!! Yeah im going to be eating clean as possible too with couple of cheats thrown in on the weekend. Its all about the protein this time and i will continue to cycle carbs and only go higher to fuel my workouts.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Update -

I did legs yesterday. Now i did squats, leg extensions, incline leg press, lying curls, lunges. Now you may think this is not alot, but for me this is loads carrying my spinal injury and torn quad.

I did squats for the first time is 2 years using the smith machine, 40kg ass to ground, and my back with amazing had no problem with it at all, so im taking baby steps here to see if i cant get them to grow.

My legs are killing me today, and i mean killing me, walking about as if iv got a huge dildo rammed up my shi tter.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So today, legs still bloody agony. Going for a dump is the funniest thing ever, pain, relief, pain, laughing.

Worked arms tonight and i got a great pump from it, should be nice and sore tomorrow. Iv also adjusted my ghrp-6 shots, im now taking 4iu(200mcg) morning 15-30min before breakfast, and 4iu(200mcg)PWO then PWO shake 20mins laters.

Meal1 - 4eggs, 2 sausages, coffee, 2 pancakes, all my vits.

Meal2 - Protein bar, 1/2 litre of water.

Meal3 - Bacon and eggs, 2 slices brown toast

Meal4 - Yogurt, 2 slices toast, protein shake.

Meal5 - 230g home made chilli, 20g green beans, coke

Still got another 2 meals to get it.

My weight is about 14.9st now, so creeping up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> So today, legs still bloody agony. Going for a dump is the funniest thing ever, pain, relief, pain, laughing.
> 
> Worked arms tonight and i got a great pump from it, should be nice and sore tomorrow. Iv also adjusted my ghrp-6 shots, im now taking 4iu(200mcg) morning 15-30min before breakfast, and 4iu(200mcg)PWO then PWO shake 20mins laters.
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, glad you are getting on with Squats again, love them!! Im trying big fun 100's this week on leg press, great!! lol.

you managing to stay lean.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well small update -

Trainind chest on monday night, and to say the least im in agony is an understatment. Im still running the one on, one off routine but im finding it hard due to training everynight before i changed it up, its more of a mental thing TBH. I know the added rest days are helping but, its the fact im not in everynight its hard. So now im taking the dog out for 2hours walking, this is passing the time more fore me.

Im back in tonight doing back, training sessions are about 1hr 10mins or there abouts, hardly any rest time between sets, so im in, training, home, eat.

Still running the peptides, im into my 2nd week with these, but i reckon i wont be seeing results for a while yet, i may be wrong.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

just a little update.

Iv finished using the GHRP-6 now, and now using GHRP-2 on its own, im finding when jabbing, i feel light headed and wanting some food in me, this is on a fasted stomach in the morning, night jab not so much,

My weight is currently about the 14.5/14.10 mark just now and climbing slowly, im still leanish, upper abs iv still got.

Thursday i worked legs, to which im in agony today, and yesterday i worked arms, there also bloody sore.

Im currently doing 2 flats up, and getting a mortage on a 3rd place, so training is all over the place, and so is my eating, but im still eating cleanish. 

once im done with the houses i'll be looking to start my cycle, sooner than i thought.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good to see you the other night mate your looking well


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> good to see you the other night mate your looking well


cheers mate.

Looking peeled as even when i saw you. 

My mate steven said fuk me Bri is looking well good, ha.

I must say though since the last time i saw you, you have defo shed loads more weight off. christ you looked bloody good mate.

4 weeks to go, easy stuff.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cheers mate,its funny how it works eh,i started prep at about 230ish lbs,think when yuo last saw me i was exact same weight i am now on a dnp run if i remember right,or i certainly wasnt far off it,was 212 when you saw me other day and flat as fook,so flat in fact that was reason Rams ordered me to go start cheating early in in some sort of attempt to get myself filled out a bit for cpl of days,went home and ate my bodyweight in grub last night,well about 600g carbs and copious fat,and woke up 1/2lb lighter this morn lol fighting losing battle due to way DNP affects the system it looks.

Should pop in next week towards the end of week when we are training and my body is able to take on carbs again,i should be looking peeled and full at about 217lbs as a guestimation


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> cheers mate,its funny how it works eh,i started prep at about 230ish lbs,think when yuo last saw me i was exact same weight i am now on a dnp run if i remember right,or i certainly wasnt far off it,was 212 when you saw me other day and flat as fook,so flat in fact that was reason Rams ordered me to go start cheating early in in some sort of attempt to get myself filled out a bit for cpl of days,went home and ate my bodyweight in grub last night,well about 600g carbs and copious fat,and woke up 1/2lb lighter this morn lol fighting losing battle due to way DNP affects the system it looks.
> 
> Should pop in next week towards the end of week when we are training and my body is able to take on carbs again,i should be looking peeled and full at about 217lbs as a guestimation


christ dude, if you have still to fill out with carbs, your going to look mental.

yeah cool mate, will come along.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> christ dude, if you have still to fill out with carbs, your going to look mental.
> 
> yeah cool mate, will come along.


i hope i do mate lol aye the superflatness i am sporting just now is not right,i have fortunate muscle bellies in that i still tend to look fairly full to mosts eye even when i am flat,but the difference once glycogen replenished is night and day,everything really starts popping,unlike now where its more like pop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> i hope i do mate lol aye the superflatness i am sporting just now is not right,i have fortunate muscle bellies in that i still tend to look fairly full to mosts eye even when i am flat,but the difference once glycogen replenished is night and day,everything really starts popping,unlike now where its more like pop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was going to say to remind me to bring the hmb to play with for glycogen replenishment but I missed th delivery and dont have it yet:cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I was going to say to remind me to bring the hmb to play with for glycogen replenishment but I missed th delivery and dont have it yet:cursing:


lol nae worries matey,see you tomoz night about 5 aye? Ser been filling me in with your disaster day,fkn unreal mate,just about to go to bed early and get shot of sugar sleeps,then wake up realising day almost over and no doubt try and eat something else lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol nae worries matey,see you tomoz night about 5 aye? Ser been filling me in with your disaster day,fkn unreal mate,just about to go to bed early and get shot of sugar sleeps,then wake up realising day almost over and no doubt try and eat something else lol


Aye just whenever suits mate, gimme a text during the day re phones n bits etc so i remember to lift everything:thumbup1:

disaster day compounded by no sleep last night with Koda being sick and got a major headfvck going in right now also, dieting is so much fun:lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Small update -

So yesterday legs was done

Squats 6 sets

Leg Extensions 6 sets

Lunges outside 6 sets

Legs are fried to day, but lower back feels amazing no problems at all. 

Today was shoulders

Machine press 6 sets

dumbell press 6 sets super setting

Side laterals 6 sets super setting

Abs

hanging raises

crunches

feel all sore and numb today, struggling to move about with anything hurting with all the DOMS i have.

Iv decided on my Cycle now, im just going to run [email protected], 1g Test Cyp, and 500mg Tren. nice and simple cycle and i know i grow on this so why change??

Might chuck in some Mast or Winny at the end, but just now the cycle above is what i'll be running in about a month


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, the workouts look painful!

Cycle looks good and like you say, you know you grow really well on this so why overcomplicate things. You still starting the cycle around september??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good mate, the workouts look painful!
> 
> Cycle looks good and like you say, you know you grow really well on this so why overcomplicate things. You still starting the cycle around september??


Na mate, ball to that. im starting on the 2nd Aug. Myself and steve will be doing the same cycle.

So i worked arms last night -

pushdowns(v-bar)

skullcrushers

machine extentions

Bench dips

standing dumbell curls

standing bar curls

machine curls

tonight was chest -

bench press

seated press

flat flys

pec deck

Diet today has been

meal1 4egg scrambled, coffee, apple juice, 50g oats in milk, vits.

Meal2 2scoops protein, with 5g glutamine.

meal3 protein bar

meal4 sweet chilli chicken, green beans

meal5 baked tatti, chicken in sauce, brocolli, pepsi

was busy today so, didnt get much food in me as i would have liked.

Night off tomorrow, so going out for dinner with Lins.

Noticed my wrists are sore from the Ghrp peps today when doing chest, just a little side from using this i guess, other than that iv no injuries, eating good and enjoying myself.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

things still going good mate??

Only just read this, i knew you would bring the cycle forward :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> things still going good mate??
> 
> Only just read this, i knew you would bring the cycle forward :thumb:


Yup all going good mate, very good.

protien intake is good and carbs im watching. Food is being rattled.

Yeah cycle will be starting soon, as iv just got my dbol through


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice one mate. I need to cut down on carbs, getting far too fat already!!!

Should gain well on this cycle.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

so my weight is steadily creeping up, im now sitting at 15.1st. still squatting light due to my back, and getting used to that movement again, but its going well legs are killing me after a leg session.

diet has been good so far, iv had cravings for hobnobs but iv managed to keep them at bay. eating is also going good, so much so iv nearly completed the How to Grow Thread Part 2, just a few more tings to chuck into it. 

meal 1 - bagel(philadelphia), 5 eggs, 60g cheese, coffee, OJ, dbol, all my Vits


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So iv been away from posting for a little bit due to being a Landlord now, iv been busy with my properties and all.

training is going bloody good, one on, one off, and iv been eating good, for a good while now, if i want something i'll have it, 

Im currently running dbol just now @ 40mg per day, 20mg morning, 10mg afternoon, and 10mg Pre/Pwo, iv got from 14.9st > 15.6st. im going to run this for another 4 weeks then im switching onto IM's simple cycle of Test/Tren combo, then run winny towards the tail end of it. 

All is going well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are going well mate, bet your eager to start the IM's !!

Get the properties sorted and then its all out mass attack, do you find the stress of all the work to do on properties etc effects your training/eating/sleeping.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad things are going well mate, bet your eager to start the IM's !!
> 
> Get the properties sorted and then its all out mass attack, do you find the stress of all the work to do on properties etc effects your training/eating/sleeping.


no mate i dont, as im doing one off, one on, i seem to be growing loads this way, i can plan out my meals, and have good rest days in between training, while doing the Properties on my off days, thing is it takes alot to get me stressed, im very laid back

If its going to happen, why stress about it.

tell you what though im loving the BD dbols.  working a treat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> no mate i dont, as im doing one off, one on, i seem to be growing loads this way, i can plan out my meals, and have good rest days in between training, while doing the Properties on my off days, thing is it takes alot to get me stressed, im very laid back
> 
> If its going to happen, why stress about it.
> 
> tell you what though im loving the BD dbols.  working a treat


Yeah i know your pretty laid back mate, i stress over anything and i know i shouldnt, but EVERYTHING gets to me lol.

Yes me too, swapped to them a few days ago and back pumps are killer.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well little update,

Been back squatting, and doing heavy back. My lower back seems to be liking it TBH, im not getting any stiffness or pain, so all is good,

Here is a quick pic of a back shot, with hair, and no tan.  love being scottish ha. Iv also started my cycle today, 1g Test, 400mg Tren. so my starting weight is 15.5st. Heaviest iv been not using gear. Iv stayed away from it for at least a year, and im sure its helped me. 

As you can see from my Sig, same pic but the Sig is after i had been dieting and i was still holding not bad condition


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Back is looking thick mate and arms on the lat spread looking massive.

God starting point. Have your scars healed now??

Role on the test kicking in, i thought the tren was going to be higher this cycle?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Back is looking thick mate and arms on the lat spread looking massive.
> 
> God starting point. Have your scars healed now??
> 
> Role on the test kicking in, i thought the tren was going to be higher this cycle?


I sent you pics on phone dude, did they not come through??

Yeah scars have healed up really well, you can still see them but over time they should calm down.

Just waiting on payday arriving bud, its getting upped to 500mg, which will do me nice, nice simple cycle.

God yeah mate, should see some good size with this, cant wait 12 wks of goodness.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah got them, sorry didnt text back, was at work, and just been to gym.

have you dropped the d-bol now or are you carrying on??

Looking good and progress should be great on this, you have been gear free for ages so looking forward to it you bit tw at! :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

dropped dbol about 1 week ago dude, i did notice using them though i my pee was alot darker than normal, even though i was drinking load of water. came back to normal colour after 3 days stopping it.

yeah looking forward to the cycle now, im back training hard, and pretty much injury free 

im a good looking tw at though, heheh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jabs all done then mate???  

You taken starting pics then so can compare when your done.

YOU BETTER COMPETE NEXT YEAR BOYO!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Jabs all done then mate???
> 
> You taken starting pics then so can compare when your done.
> 
> YOU BETTER COMPETE NEXT YEAR BOYO!!!!


2nd shot of prop today, first shot i had some PIP not too bad just now. All good??

Yeah i'll get some tomorrow night hopefully?


----------

